# Recent litter (6/25) (photos)



## Jeannot (Jul 30, 2012)

Here are some photos of mice from my most recent litter, born 6/25/12.

27 days old:



















41 days old (tail-set on a buck):


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

nice bubs!!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice kits!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Eye candy :love1


----------

